# Who here feeds Nutrena Safe Choice



## cretahillsgal (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been feeding my horses Nutrena SafeChoice to my horses since last fall. I love it and how my broodmares and babies look since they have been on it. But I have noticed that the condition and "bloom" is not there for my show horses. Their coats are not like I want them. They look dull. And I have also noticed that their toplines are not filled in like they should be. I am feeding them all the recommended amounts for performance horses. Plus good quality bermuda grass hay and adding 1 cup of BOSS each day.

Do you think that I should up their feed ammounts? Or start adding in something else? I don't want to switch feeds again. But if I have to then I guess I will. Last year I fed Equine Jr to my show horses and they did "too well" LOL! But I had to feed ALOT of it. This year it is just the opposite. My horses are too thin.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 26, 2010)

Not a fan of Safe Choice...or any Nutrena feed / product for that matter. I have not had any luck with Nutrena feeds keeping my horses looking how I expect them to look as far as weight, tone, energy level and bloom. I really do like the Purina and Buckeye products though and have had amazing luck with Strategy by Purina.

Oddly enough, if you read Nutrena's feed tags you would think their feeds would be better, I always go high hopes when trying a new nutrena feed back when I fed that crap as the tags on the feed do look oustanding but obviously they are missing something in their feed mix...Now, one feed I did have okay luck with was XTN which was about $21 a bag when I tried it out and its basically just a high fat performance type feed. But I can think of atleast 20 other feeds off the top of my head that are better and cost a lot less...

I do have a friend that feeds XTN and has really good luck with it though so if I had to feed anything from the Nutrena brand it would be the XTN, and most of my horses are what I consider harder keepers..

Safe Choice is not MY first choice ....


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 26, 2010)

I think in all honesty most of the major feed companies have feeds that are very similar- that said every horse does differently on the same feed. I wish I could find one feed to feed everyone but I have not yet been able to do so.

We have a 25 yr old pony who does horrible on any Sr feed but does great on the safe choice it is all she has eaten for the past 2 years. She is shiny and fat and looks great if she wasnt graying around the eyes and face no one can ever guess how old she is.

For my other horses though I found I had to feed a lot of it to get the bloom I was looking for. They looked great on it but seemed to sort of peak.. same thing with strategy.

I am currently feeding race ready and equine JR along with beet pulp some get a mixture of both feeds others just one depending on the horse.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2010)

I also tried Safe Choice for a while. Their coats got dull and their hooves were not as healthy.


----------



## wrs (Apr 26, 2010)

We didn't like Nutrena SafeChoice, the results being very similar to what you described. Our best results (so far) have come from Strategy & Equine Sr. We also use beet pulp & EquiPride.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been feeding Safe Choice for about 3 months now. I have noticed that my fluffy mare is losing her belly fat. Her neck has really slimmed down and I'm now watching to make certain she doesn't lose too much weight. My stallion looks good but doesn't have that glowing coat he has had in the past. My gelding is losing his fluff also albeit slowly. My other mare is also losing weight and again I am watching her to make sure she doesn't lose too much.

I used to feed Nutrena Allbreed and my horses just sparkled in the sun with no other supplements and their coats were super soft. Whatever grain mix I feed they also get beet pulp and an excellent quality of local grass hay.

Over the years I have tried the new fad grains but seem to switch back to the allbreed after awhile which is what I will probably do again this time. I will wait till they are all where I want them before making the switch however.

I am glad someone posted this and has seen the same results I am seeing.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Apr 27, 2010)

We used Safe Choice for one show season a few years back. It was the worst my horses have ever looked. One of them I was having to feed tons of it to maintain his weight. Their coats looked terrible. I was just not happy at all with it. Switched them to a different feed company late in the show season and was much, much more happy. Not a fan of Safe Choice here.

Jen


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 27, 2010)

Last year when Nutrena had a big promotion,I switched from Strategy to Safe Guard just to save money. After a few weeks I had groups of horses that stopped eating. I taiked to people who were having the same problem, ended up with horses on Gastroguard (which wasn't cheap) I switched back to Strategy and all the horses started eating again. My horses look good on Strategy and I do have the show horses on Beet pulp to keep a nice top line. I won't ever feed Safe Choice again even if it was free.


----------



## ruffian (Apr 27, 2010)

I use Safe Choice on my vet's recommendation on 2 foundered mares. Wanted something to give them a little oomph for winter. I am very happy with it. I can't use anything like sweetfeed or strategy, so happy with the Safe Choice.


----------



## minimule (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to feed Safe Choice and liked the results I had. All of mine had glowing coats even without bathes. This is one of my mules at a show, no bath, just a good brushing down.







I never had issues with any dropping too much weight or having to over feed them to keep them in good shape. My problem with it is my QH lost his feet to it. After about a month of feeding it to him his feet went soft. Not just brittle but squishy soft. he couldn't hardly walk. Took him off the feed and within 2 months he got his feet back. The other issue is they don't seem to keep the same formula all the time. If you read their tag it is "by products" rather than wheat germ, etc.... They can cut costs by using cheaper fills. I think it changes the taste so if you have a picky eater they won't eat it. I have 2 here now that won't touch it so I have to feed them something else. My program is simple so everyone gets the same kind of feed, just different amounts. Right now I'm feeding Kent Dynasty Pro which everyone loves but I really don't like the Starch content. Clinton Anderson backs it but I'm looking for something different.........


----------



## Contessa (Apr 27, 2010)

I just spent the past 2 weeks switching my horses over to Safe Choice from Farnum Mini Feed (all but the mares in foal) because I kept reading rave reviews for it. Probably too early to see any results from the product yet but they are all getting nice and shiney. This could also be from shedding their winter coats which they seemed to have speeded up recently. As for the people who feed Strategy, I just read that there was a recall of this product dated April 16, 2010 because it had metal fragments in it. The feed was made in March in TN and sold in about 8 or 9 states.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed Legends 14 Grow and Preform, by Sourthern Estates to everyone except the broodmares, weanlings and yearlings. They get Legends Mare and Foal 16. We did feed ADM, and we loved it, but the Nutritionist at the feed mill gave Legends Rave reviews. I clipped everyone and they are all perfect. One or two a tad pudgy, but they shine and exude good health!

It has a better tag then Strategy, ADM, and most Nutrena feeds. I spoke to the owner of our feed mill and a regional Manager of TSC and they said SafeChhoice has had the highest rate of incidence with recalls to their knowledge. That was that for me. I didn't research it myself, but didn't truly consider the feed for long.

I just know this new stuff has been great. We feed that an a quality Alfalfa/timothy mix and pasture blocks and all are looking phenomenal. Even our old girl, Chye, a 21 year old arab who had lost her top line previously. I swear by that feed now! A little pricier, yes, but WELL worth it!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 28, 2010)

I did feed ours Safe Choice last year cause we were quickly looking for something different to feed them cause we were getting so bad colics last year with the new Omelene feeds. The Safe Choice did do wonders on a gelding to help put the weight back on. BUT I did not like the way it made the horses look, dull coat, etc...

I switched then to everyone on the Kent Dynasty horse feeds and I really like this feed. I had skinny horses get back in good weight for like 1-2 months. I also made a switch of feed just right before Nationals to my yearling gelding. It was a big gamble but he didn't look good anyways from feeding the Safe Choice. My gelding looked so good his coat was real nice, his belly was off, he also IMO had more energy.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!

I have decided that I am going to go back to using the Equine Jr on the show horses and see if they improve. Costs $3 more a bag and I will have to feed more of it. But if it can get my show horses looking like they did last year on it then it will be worth it.

The area that I am in does not have many options for feed. Purina feeds are easy to find as well as brands like Atwoods(I HATE). My vet carries the SafeChoice only.

Alot of the things that you guys have mentioned here, I am also experiencing. But it is reassuring to know that I am not the only one.


----------



## Bonny (Apr 28, 2010)

Julie, I had a rescue mare that I used safe choice on about 5 yrs ago and loved it. It worked excellent for her. After we moved I switched to a different brand of feed and she did just as well, so I didnt use SC for 3 yrs.

A few months ago, TSC had a coupon out for SC and I bought 2 bags. I emptied both bags into the bin. EVERY TIME I reached in to the bin to get a scoop my arms would get dusty and itch terribly. And stranger the horses didnt like it either. I ended up feeding it to my chickens. Went back to my regular brand.

I dont know exactly what caused the problem, but I do not trust to use it again. I cant imagine what was causing me to itch, but it felt just like fiberglass on my skin.


----------



## Shari (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been using Safe Choice and for a year now. It is doing what I need it to do and the horses's coats are soft and shinny. Horse's love eating it and no issues with it either.

It is the only feed of its type in my area.

For a couple of them they get Nutrena Lite Balance.. also no issues with that one either. Neither are dusty or itchy in any way. The pellets are clean and smells good too.

Purina I don't trust because they have had too many recalls. Plus I have had some bad experiences with it in the past.


----------



## vvf (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been feeding Safe Choice for at least 3 years now and love it. No dull coats.

About a year ago I thought i would try Strategy, but I had a problem with mold in it. So I returned those bags, waited about a month, bought some more and had the same problem with mold.

So I stayed with Safe Choice as i have had no problems with it.

The only horse I have that doesn't get it, is my 28 year old stallion. I found what works best for him is Purina senior. (Nutrena Senior doesn't work for him)


----------



## PromiseAcres (Apr 29, 2010)

I love Safe Choice and have used it for over 5 years. I have to constantly trim their tails and manes b/c they grow so fast on it. (one was an appy who's tail never grew past her hocks!) I've never had any horses refuse or had the other probs mentioned. You can wet it for the older ones with teeth issues and it makes a great mushy meal.

I've used on horses of all ages. too


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 29, 2010)

The best thing I've found to put a topline on is soaked Beet Pulp. I've fed Safe Choice for years and love it. I use the Beet Pulp for a cheap filler and to get the water in them, I have not had the first problem with sand or any colic episodes since starting it.


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2011)

I know this is an older thread, but I thought I'd bring it back up and see if there are any more thoughts on feeding Safe Choice.

I'm mostly happy with my feed program, but I have two that need something different, so I'm checking different feeds out.

If anyone out there that feeds it has time and wouldn't mind, I'd appreciate a copy of the feed tag. I'd like to see an ingredient list, but its not on the website. Thanks.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 1, 2011)

Im the one that started this thread originally. And well, my horses are still on SafeChoice. I put my weanlings on Equine Jr but everyone else is on SC.

One difference is that right now I am not showing any horses. If I were, I would probably have to add something to thier feed for their coats. But my horses are holding their weight on it and for the most part look good. I've got a couple lactating mares that are getting pulled down, but I just separated them and started adding alfalfa to their diet.

I really only have 2 options for horse feed here where I live. Nutrena or Purina. I don't like textured sweet feeds and wasn't pleased with the purina equivalent of SC, which is Strategy.


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 1, 2011)

Chanda,

I've been feeding Safe Choice for a bit over 3 years now.

When we moved down here in 2007 they were getting way 'fluffy' on the sugary grass, along with their normal amount of Allegra Senior.

I'm very happy with it. Their coats have a glisten to them even in the winter when they tend to be at their dirtiest.

I cut tails back at least 4 times a year and the farrier comes way to often for my pocket book

which is like each 6-7 weeks in the summer months.

Top lines are good, on everyone, except for the baby who is now switching out being wither high to rumpy, with blink of the eye moments of being level LOL


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2011)

Nancy and Julie, thanks for the response, I appreciate the update. If either of you have time, would you mind getting a copy of the feed tag for me? I'd like to know the ingredients, they aren't listed on the website.

And, how much do you feed for what size horse? [Looking at Nutrena's chart, I'd need to feed a little more than what they are currently on for maintenance.]

Thanks


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure, be happy to.

I'm heading out to the barn to feed lunches so I'll grab a tag and scan it.

I do up the amount I give them in the winter especially is it's a colder one, for us, sometimes add in alfalfa pellets.

The rule of thumb here is is I am cold then the horses get extra.

Not exactly scientific but they come into the spring in good weight, still shiny with tails needing to be cut, again.

Then the battle begins with the spring grasses.

My guys vary in size from 29 inches to 35 so...it is adjusted for the individual

and their metabolism, as I observe it.

I've had one girl in the fat girl pasture for months and she hasn't losts more than 3 oz, I don't think.






She is just a chunky monkey, not quite sure where that came from as she is not built like any of her siblings. Throw back to some distant relative is all I can think of.


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 1, 2011)

The print on the tag is so small it didn't scan worth a darn.

I found this page of ingredients on their site.

http://www.nutrenaworld.com/nutrena/products/horses/safe-choice/index.jsp


----------



## minisch (Sep 1, 2011)

I just tried it and it worked good for one horse and terrible for the other. My friend's morgans look great on it so I thought I'd give it a try. Lost topline and coat. He looks terrible, while the other, did better. I'm gradually switching to Strategy and he's gaining weight already.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 1, 2011)

I can say I know there has been an investigation with Nutrenea concerning the SafeChoice feeds as several people have had negative results feeding their horses SafeChoice.


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2011)

Equuisize said:


> The print on the tag is so small it didn't scan worth a darn.
> 
> I found this page of ingredients on their site.
> 
> http://www.nutrenaworld.com/nutrena/products/horses/safe-choice/index.jsp


Nope, no ingredients listed on the website just the guaranteed analysis. If you still have the tag handy, how about you just list the first 3-5 ingredients for me? Thanks.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought it for Chaz because that's what he was eating when I bought him, but he's not eating it now!



He much prefers the stuff I was feeding my guys, but it doesn't have enough protein in it so I am looking into other feeds. I mix the SC in with our Horsemans Edge pellets and the goober picks out all the Edge and leaves the Safechoice!


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is the ingredieant list:

Ground Wheat

Canola Meal

Yeast Culture

Wheat Middlings

Rice Bran

Suncured Alfalfa Meal

Soybean Hulls

Cane Molasses

And then it goes into the vitamins.

At the end of the vitamin list it says: Corn Oil & Soybean Oil

Hope that helps.

I think finding a food is such an individual thing. If it works for your horses it does,

if it doesn't, it doesn't.

We've 9 kidlets, plus one big guy and I've never had a bad reaction or anyone turn their nose up at it.

They look good, they feel good so I'm not changing, for the sake of changing, till there is an indication it no longer works or the food starts showing up in unsavory condition in the bag.

I've read to many articles about changing grains over to frequently can be the culprit in colics and sure don't want to deal with that.

Hope you find the one perfect for your kids.


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2011)

Equuisize said:


> Here is the ingredieant list:
> 
> Ground Wheat
> 
> ...


Thank you. That helps alot. However, I found out late this afternoon, that the place that carried it no longer does; Cargill took their dealership.








I'm thinking I'll probably stick with the feeds I'm using, but change who gets what and how much.


----------



## Tab (Sep 27, 2011)

I've heard this complaint about Safe Choice before. I think I would put it in the "wussy" feed category. I think it is designed to be more of a filler than an actual concentrate. I bet if you tried Nutrena Prime your results would improve mightily. Nothing, I repeat, nothing imo is as good as Summer grazing for horses. Even show horses, but you might need a feed with a little more substance for your show horses.


----------



## wildoak (Sep 27, 2011)

> Nothing, I repeat, nothing imo is as good as Summer grazing for horses.


That would be assuming you aren't in a drought and still have grass.





I fed Safe Choice for over a year and was fairly satisfied with it. I was feeding some goodies like Platinum along with it for my show horses. Also feed beet pulp and from time to time, BOSS. I had no particular problems with Safe Choice but am feeding a Bluebonnet pellet now that I think is better.

Jan


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 28, 2011)

Tab said:


> I've heard this complaint about Safe Choice before. I think I would put it in the "wussy" feed category. I think it is designed to be more of a filler than an actual concentrate. I bet if you tried Nutrena Prime your results would improve mightily. Nothing, I repeat, nothing imo is as good as Summer grazing for horses. Even show horses, but you might need a feed with a little more substance for your show horses.


Coincidentally, I switched to the Prime and even the Senior for about 5 months. My horses were worse on those than they were on the SafeChoice. I've just decided that the "recommended" feeding ammounts on the bag should be ignored. I have upped what they are getting and they are doing well now.

And yes I agree that pasture grazing would be best. IF you actually have pasture and are NOT in a drought so bad that I have never even mowed my yard once this year. And it looks worse than it does in the winter. No lie.


----------



## REO (Sep 28, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> I bought it for Chaz because that's what he was eating when I bought him, but he's not eating it now!
> 
> 
> 
> He much prefers the stuff I was feeding my guys, but it doesn't have enough protein in it so I am looking into other feeds. I mix the SC in with our Horsemans Edge pellets and the goober picks out all the Edge and leaves the Safechoice!


We feed Horsemans Edge. Have for maybe 20+ years (big horses before minis)


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 28, 2011)

REO said:


> We feed Horsemans Edge. Have for maybe 20+ years (big horses before minis)


The only Horseman's Edge that is for sale around here is a textured, sweet feed. And I dont like to do sweet feeds. I've asked the same dealer to order the Horseman's Edge Pellets. But they wont.


----------



## REO (Sep 28, 2011)

Ick.





So many people are hampered by what their feed stores will or won't carry.





I know over the years I'd read something on here I wanted to try but ours didn't carry whatever it was.


----------



## wildoak (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess we are fortunate - we have our pick of feeds generally available in our region. TSC and at least 3 feed stores within about 20 minutes, one is a Purina store, one Nutrena and one carries Bluebonnet and a little of several other brands.

Jan


----------

